# ? about motegi rims



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

i ordered me 17 inch motegi ro_ja neo rims and i got em theyre nice but i measerd them and it came out to be 18.5 about from lip to lip so is that normal and will pose problems with my car. cuz i might just keep em but then my car might look like it needs to be in a monstertruck rally so could i lower it 
thanks for ne help <jp>


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

The rim is measure where the tire bead makes contact. That is where it will be 17 inches
ok im a dumbass
well someone point me somwhere about 17inch rims


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

how much were the rims?


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

THe rims are 17 stop stressing so much--but U are going to need to lower it if U dont want to look like a MOnster truck.....


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

One of the reasons why i'm going to lower it first, kit it out (I got to fix these bumpers thanks to my moms non driving ass) and then rims.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

get rims before you lower it... unless you wanna feel the road beneath your feat on your stock 13's.


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

but the shit to lower. then buy the rims. then put them on at the same time so u dont roll on 13's or look like a monster truck.


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

i need some bigfoot stickers the rms were 410 tires are gonna cost as much as the rims


----------



## crazy4myb14 (Jan 20, 2003)

thats a good deal for 410. where did ya buy it? thanks.

Ben


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

ebay from www.tires-n-parts.com awsome ppl good comunication fast ddelivery


----------

